# Gucci's new haircut



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's Gucci's new haircut. Don't know what it's called tho. But I think he's looks cute no matter what. Heehee


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

He looks great! And what a fantastic color, too.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Very cute! Love his coloring, so rich and deep. Btw, that trim is called a Miami, bikini, or clown clip.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

I dont know why but my mentor called it a ballerina, so I always think of it that way. Shes a cutie!!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

He is sooo darned cute!! It looks like the "Wanna cuddle him" cut to me....lol

You just cannot look at this beautiful boy without smiling and having a better day. Thank you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! The second picture is my fav...if there was a button in his ear he'd look like a cute Stieff animal......a huggable little kissy face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks adorable and his coloring is so deep and rich looking.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I like to change his looks every 2 months when he goes to the groomer


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

My babies said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments. I like to change his looks every 2 months when he goes to the groomer


Wish more people would do that ....keeps it more fun and interesting, for the groomers too.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic poodle I love your signature picture of the 4 poodles. So cute!


----------

